# Electronic tolls in Portugal



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Firstly I apologise if this has been covered in another thread and I have missed it.We are just planning a trip to Portugal over the winter.Will be taking the M/H and car on trailer.Possibly be in Portugal for 2/3 months. My thoughts are which is the best way to cover both vehicles for when we have to use the toll roads Is it best to 1) buy several pre-paid cards,or2) get a pass tied to a credit card ,or 3) hire a via verde box ? If anyone has any experience or advise will be grateful.Colin


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

It is possible to register either vehicle online and pre pay set amounts with a card, also possible to receive sms texts when credit is low or keep track online.

Can't post links on this tablet but if you google 'portal de portagems' something should come up.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just a thought: why bother? 
There's no effective enforcement system at all any more, certainly on the Algarve motorway.
We've used it loads of times over the past 5 years or so without any issues, as there's no system for billing foreigners in arears. 
The locals regularly shoot out the overhead camera thingies with shotguns too, to blind them as they are so pissed off at the toll idea.
Alternatively, just use the ordinary roads, slow but far more interesting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We travelled on the A6 from Madrid right across Portugal to Lisbon and then down the E1 to Albufeira last Jan and paid by CC at the end no problems.

Ray.
p.s. the road was empty.!!!


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

raynipper said:


> We travelled on the A6 from Madrid right across Portugal to Lisbon and then down the E1 to Albufeira last Jan and paid by CC at the end no problems.
> 
> Ray.
> p.s. the road was empty.!!!


The A6 is not an electronic toll motorway, that is why it was possible to pay at the end.

There is *no* method of post payment for foreign registered vehicles after using an Electronic toll motorway, all of which are clearly marked, (in red on this map)

http://www1.estradas.pt/documents/1029518/ea7c598f-e24f-4b80-be0b-fbdffe69bde4


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheNomad said:


> Just a thought: why bother?
> There's no effective enforcement system at all any more, certainly on the Algarve motorway.
> We've used it loads of times over the past 5 years or so without any issues, as there's no system for billing foreigners in arears.
> The locals regularly shoot out the overhead camera thingies with shotguns too, to blind them as they are so pissed off at the toll idea.
> Alternatively, just use the ordinary roads, slow but far more interesting.


I can assure you there is an enforcement system which may or may not be effective.

I stopped on a motorway services on one of the electronic motorways in the North in May 2014 and was approached by enforcement officers of the 'Vialivre' who had access to all movements of my vehicle on the electronic system since it's inception.

I had made various efforts to pay the tolls but because the system was somewhat confused (chaotic) at the beginning I had missed some payments. I was not fined but had to pay the due charges plus a small admin fee.

The system is now very simple so why risk it for the sake of a few euro's.

Regarding using the ordinary roads as an alternative, using the A22 Algarve motorway as an example, the alternative is the N125 and I do not regard a drive along one of the most dangerous and badly maintained roads in Portugal as interesting.

The cost of using the full length of the A22 in a motorhome is €14.45 (£10.50) and even with a trailer is only €22.90 (£16) takes about 2hrs of stress free driving as opposed to 4/5/6 hours of highly stressed, stop/start driving on the N125.

I would agree using ordinary roads is an option if just meandering slowly and sightseeing but to get anywhere at reasonable speed it has to be the motorways......horses for courses.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Mainly will try to use other roads but sometimes you have to bit the bullet and use the motorway it is just wnich is the easiest way to pay that concerns me.Colin


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Dependant on where you enter Portugal, if by one of the major routes you will find a well marked lane for foreign registered vehicles. This will guide you to a machine similar to a conventional credit card machine where you enter your card and vehicle registration, the machine will issue a confirmation receipt. 
After that when using an electronic toll road your credit card will be charged accordingly via the number plate recognition cameras.
Very straightforward and stress free.


I like others do prefer to use the non toll roads though, sure the 125 is in desperate need of repair however if you drive accordingly it presents no problem.


.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

If you venture North of Opporto, there is the A3 which has manned toll booths and the A28 as far as Viana which is electronic. I wouldn't trust any of the toll companies with access to a credit/debit card nor to a bank account! Some locals keep a bank account solely for paying the tolls and make sure there isn't any more money in than absolutely necessary! Otherwise you can prepay for just the journey you are about to travel - usually at the last filling station before you go on to the toll section.
The toll companies can only collect from Portuguese or Spanish registrations. The incidence of enforcement as mentioned above are very, very rare on any foreign vehicles. Put it into context, if we use our Portuguese registered car and then forget to pay the toll within the 5 days they allow they will fine me - €1. Good, eh?
The A22 is an illegal use of toll charging and the locals know this and resent it greatly. The government has told the toll companies that they have been warned off by Brussels (who paid for the road to be built and intended it to be toll-free) and said that the toll companies should resolve the problem!!! They are not amused!
BTW, Covas is a lovely village with a first class campsite... Privately family owned - no, not by me!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last year we entered via Vilar Formoso, nice little aire in town centre, and took the main road West ( can't remember the number).
At the first service area there is a machine for foreign vehicles to register. Just pop your bank card into the machine and the reg no. recognition gubbins will link your vehicle number to your bank card. This will last for 30 days. By then you will have found out that most Portuguese roads are at least as good as UK roads.
Five months later we used the same toll roads out of Portugal but never found out how to pay!
So far the Portuguese secret service have not found my UK hideout.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

So far the Pre-paid card or the Via verde are looking good,the Easy toll only lasts 30 days,so am discounting that method.But,it is proving difficult getting information from Via verde.
Spacerunner We were in Portugal when they implemented the electronic toll system,and trying to get passes to cover us to exit was horrendous,nobody knew what they were doing,I think we had more knowledge about it than the officials did.Not been back since,had hoped they might have got themselves sorted by now ,but still not easy.Colin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bigcol said:


> So far the Pre-paid card or the Via verde are looking good,the Easy toll only lasts 30 days,so am discounting that method.But,it is proving difficult getting information from Via verde.
> Spacerunner We were in Portugal when they implemented the electronic toll system,and trying to get passes to cover us to exit was horrendous,nobody knew what they were doing,I think we had more knowledge about it than the officials did.Not been back since,had hoped they might have got themselves sorted by now ,but still not easy.Colin


#We assumed there would be a Easy Toll point further south so we could renew our registration for the return trip.
In fact we had not a clue if we were on a toll road or not! However it was a first class motorway so we thought it must be a toll road but never saw any indication of where or how to pay.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

AFAIK the easy toll system currently only has vehicle/card registration points on the eastern and northern borders which is fine until it expires in 30 days. If you're on a long visit chances are that you will be well into the country away from any of these points to renew, surely what is needed is a few more registration points in other southern and western parts of the country? 

The via verde option sounds good but looks like their website is only in Portugese, is this option available to foreign visitors?


Pete


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lost track of the number of times I have posted this link

http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home

Under Tollcard click 'pay here'

Click 'buy online' and you will be redirected to the secure CTT website input your details and then follow instructions, don't think that's very confusing or difficult myself.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Al42 said:


> Lost track of the number of times I have posted this link
> 
> http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home
> 
> ...


Almost impossible if you haven't got internet access!


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Almost impossible if you haven't got internet access!


Not almost impossible at all :

TOLLCARD
The TOLLCard is an "on the shelf" product, activated through an SMS, with a fixed amount to be consumed depending on circulation. This solution allows payment in cash or with bankcard, is valid for one year and your balance can be found on the Internet. It is aimed at tourists and immigrants. The driver can buy a pre-loaded card with 5, 10, 20 or 40 € (with an added service cost of 0.60€+VAT for each purchased card).

BUY HERE

After purchasing the card, the driver shall proceed to its activation by sending an SMS by mobile phone with the code printed on the card and the license plate of the vehicle (instructions on the card), so that it is associated with the license plate of the vehicle. You can activate more than one card, with the accumulation of balances.

The driver can check the card balance HERE and when the card balance runs out, the customer will receive an alert SMS. The activated balances will be consumed depending on the use of highways with electronic toll collection only and for each journey it´s applied an administrative cost of 0.26€+VAT.

Each card is valid for one year after its activation.

A tollcard that is not activated or damaged can be returned in any CTT office and its purchasing cost will be refunded. The remaining credit can also be refunded if a credit card was used for the payment (as long this was ordered during the sign up), in a 6 month maximum period.

Buy it at CTT post-offices, at Portuguese highway´s service areas or at www.tollcard.pt.

Are you really saying that it is not possible to find free internet access in Portugal. Many towns have free internet areas and lots of bars, restaurants etc.

I assume that as this is an internet forum that participants have some form of mobile internet equipment and many post while in Portugal, where I am at the moment using the free site wifi.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You're having a laugh aren't you? You're certainly assuming too much thinking that we are all within range of an internet service or mobile phone network and I wouldn't recognise a Portugese P.O. if stood up and shook hands with me.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Al42 said:


> Lost track of the number of times I have posted this link
> 
> http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home
> 
> ...


I was asking about Via Verde,

The English 'buy here' link is dead for me ...

http://www.viaverde.pt/Website/Home.jsf?Locale=en-GB

the second 'buy here' option works but in Portugese

https://www.viaverde.pt/

Pete


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

peejay said:


> I was asking about Via Verde,
> 
> The English 'buy here' link is dead for me ...
> 
> ...


Then why use the viaverde link, the link I posted has worked well for me over the last 2 years.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> You're having a laugh aren't you? You're certainly assuming too much thinking that we are all within range of an internet service or mobile phone network and I wouldn't recognise a Portugese P.O. if stood up and shook hands with me.


I would think that if you are visiting a foreign country it would be advisable to do a little research beforehand.

Portuguese Post Offices Are CTT Correios.......10 seconds on a google search.

I think it most unlikely that anyone that enters and stays in Portugal for any length of time would not at some point be in range of an wifi or mobile phone connection


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Al42 said:


> Then why use the viaverde link, the link I posted has worked well for me over the last 2 years.


Well correct me if i'm wrong but I thought they are two separate types of toll payment (?).

Pete


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

peejay said:


> Well correct me if i'm wrong but I thought they are two separate types of toll payment (?).
> 
> Pete


No, same system , viaverde started the system chaotically, not sure whether they are still operational but the CTT links work


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

According to the way I read it the pre-paid card is only for use on the electronic tolls ,so any 'manual' tolls would have to be paid for by cash/credit card.The Via-verde apparently will cover both types of motorway What I wished to sort was if the system allowed for a M/H over 3.5t as I know I cannot get one to cover me when I have to use toll rd in France.As has been said their website is in Portugese,no english version that I have been able to find.So it is looking as if we will have to go for the pre -paid toll card,as these do have a 12m life and I think I can change reg number between M/H and toad to use both if I need to.Colin


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

bigcol said:


> According to the way I read it the pre-paid card is only for use on the electronic tolls ,so any 'manual' tolls would have to be paid for by cash/credit card.The Via-verde apparently will cover both types of motorway What I wished to sort was if the system allowed for a M/H over 3.5t as I know I cannot get one to cover me when I have to use toll rd in France.As has been said their website is in Portugese,no english version that I have been able to find.So it is looking as if we will have to go for the pre -paid toll card,as these do have a 12m life and I think I can change reg number between M/H and toad to use both if I need to.Colin


As far as I know, and I have looked into this but am not the authority, your initial statement is correct. The prepayment card covers electronic toll motorways only as they are the only ones that have the overhead gantries with the sensors. Via verde devices work in the same way, I bought one(rented) early in the system and still have it but don't know if it still works and suspect the system for that is now defunct.

The electronic toll motorways are clearly marked on entry and before each gantry sensor is a notice with the relevant toll for that section, if you don't see those then you are not on an electronic motorway and will pay at a booth on exit.

I would advise anyone to register at the booths on entry if possible, in your case do it online and as you say it is possible to change registration number details.

The different classes are dependant on the height above the front axle and then the number of axles, my pickup and many 4x4's are class2.

I presume there are some sort of sensor that that can detect this on the gantries.

As others have said I would not get stressed about this as the chances of being caught out are slim but I try and comply if possible.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just thought I would add a quick update to this thread. Having just returned from Portugal, we missed the initial toll registration point at Villa Formsa (came off the toll road). 

We did by accident eventually end up on an electronic toll road and the sign said we needed to pay 15cents. We knew we hadn't registered for the toll roads so went to the tourist information, they said go to the Post Office, who said they only recognised Portugese number plates. When we asked how could we pay, the post office man didn't seem to know and gave us somewhere to go just outside Lisbon where we might be able to pay.

We have decided to risk it and hope they don't recognise English Number Plates, next time we will definitely try to register online first, just for peace of mind.

Debbie


----------

